# kernel-Update - grub startet nicht!

## uhai

Ich wollte von gentoo-2.6.22-r5 nach gentoo-2.6.23-r3 updaten nach Handbuch. In grub.conf habe ich die Zeilen der gentoo-2.6.22-r5 kopiert und die Kernel-Bezeichnung geändert.

Nach dem reboot bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und der Rechner bootet.

Wie bekomme ich denn die informative Anzeige während des Bootvorgangs zurück?

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Frohes neues uhai!

Wie und was genau hast du gemacht?

Hast du vorher in aller sorgfald den neuen Kernel Konfiguriert oder einfach nur .config kopiert oder sie kopiert und make oldconfig oder make menuconfig benutzt?

Und was meinst du mit der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz?

Bleibt nur Grub unsichtbar?! (Was meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun hat.. wahrscheinlich hast du Grub komisch konfiguriert. Poste doch mal deine grub.conf)

Kommen keine init-Meldungen? Oder ist die Auflösung nur ganz komisch? Verwendest du ein fbsplash?

(Ein fbsplash versteckt diese Initmeldungen mit einem Lustigen Bildchen und Ladebalken).

Der Kernel an und für sich Funktioniert aber ohne Probleme?

Bist du sicher das der neue Kernel startet und nicht der alte?

Wie hast du Grub sonst eingestellt? Also das er nach 2 Sekunden den Ersten Eintrag default startet oder das du immer in das Grub-Menue musst um den Kernel/Betriebsystem auszuwählen. Oder so wie bei Ubuntu, das man erst Esc. Drücken muss um in das Grub-Menue zu gelangen?

Grüße!

----------

## schachti

Hast Du evtl. vga=xxx in Deiner Konfiguration? Dann könnte Dir dieser Thread im englischen Forum helfen.

----------

## uhai

Ich bin nach Handbuch vorgegangen, d.h. die alte .config kopiert und dann mit make menuconfig

 durchgesehen und angepasst.

Grub lässt mich den Eintrag auswählen, dann wird der Monitor schwarz und keine INIT-Meldungen erschienen. Nach einer Weile geht der Monitor in den Energiesparmodus. Mit der Maus lässt er sich wecken und dann habe ich den grafischen Login. Ab dann ist alles normal.

Hier ist meine grub.conf - den neuen Eintrag für 2.6.23-r5 habe ich lediglich vom alten kopiert. 

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.22-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdb3 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywr$

title=Gentoo-2.6.23-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywr$

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Nach 30 Sekunden startet 2.6.22 automatisch. fbsplash hatte ich bisher keinen, die Meldungen will ich auch sehen können.

@schachti: Der thread sieht interessant aus, habe eben die fonts noch in den kernel gebacken, teste ich nachher gleich...

uhai

----------

## schachti

Kannst ja als Notbehelf erstmal testen, ob es klappt, wenn Du vga=0x318 einfach mal wegläßt...

----------

## Max Steel

mach nach dem kopieren ein make oldconfig

danach kannst du per make menuconfig nachschauen.

----------

## uhai

waren wohl die fonts - der thread von schachti hat geholfen.

Eines ist immer noch seltsam - mein Monitor geht in den Energiesparmodus nachdem der nvidia-Splash gezeigt wurde. Für den grafischen login von kdm muß ich die Maus schütteln!   :Confused: 

ERGÄNZUNG:

Der Energiesparmodus setzt auch ein, wenn ich ntp start, auch bei manuellem Start in der Konsole..

uhai

PS: Der Zeichensatz beim Booten stimmt nicht - alle Umlaute sind falsch. Wo stelle ich das auf UTF-8 um?

2tes PS: Beim Runterfahren zeigt er warnings, das in confd/init.d Dateien mit Datum in der Zukunft seien. Eben hat er beim Booten auch auf dem externen Laufwerk Superblocks "repariert", die ein Datum in der Zukunft hatten. clamav hat keine Viren gefunden und wird täglich upgedatet und läuft auch...

Im Konqi sind alle Datei-Daten ok...

Was ist da los?

----------

